# New low for vindictive pax



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I am so frustrated about this. I’ve given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn’t consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.

He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It’s extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn’t say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn’t like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.

I checked my ratings this morning looking for the guaranteed 1* and to my surprise I had three! I rarely get bad ratings so it’s obvious that he was so vindictive that he found two previous rides and 1* me for those too. An occasional bad pax rating rarely upsets me but this is next level vindictive behavior. I just hope he stops at the three 1* and doesn’t find more past rides to rate.

I contacted uber and got the stupid “we’ll do our best not to pair you with him....” and “we are unable to change ratings “ responses. Waste of time. I kind of feel like I am being “ratings stalked”.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


This is why in general I'm like *** pax. After his blow up you should have called Uber immediately and said he grabbed your breast. Then yelled at you when you didn't agree to blow him.

Plus any pax going into a shoe store is destined to walk in my book.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

That is horrible. I'm so sorry that happened. Uber support needs to remove the revenge 1*s!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Baffling, what a ****ing piece of shit.

Hope this guy falls down a flight of stairs in the near future


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> That is horrible. I'm so sorry that happened. Uber support needs to remove the revenge 1*s!


Thank you Uber Crack. I agree but trying to get uber to to the right thing is impossible. They shouldn't be allowed to rate past rides either. I took an Uber a year ago and I can still rate that ride.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Hoping that's the last time you'll ever accept a ride from him.

He'd be a perfect candidate to accept the ping and never show up. Not cancel, just let him wait.

For me, this's where Lyft comes in. Turn on Lyft and let your Uber pax wait.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Good thing you are done with him
Ide make sure if you see his face again to make sure you dont pick him up
He seems like so much of a sob that if you get near him he might claim impairment even if you dont start the trip


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

You DO know where he lives... 
Cough cough


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Curious to know if the pax had ever tipped you.
I would have made sure not to get a repeat pax that did not tip.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Hoping that's the last time you'll ever accept a ride from him.
> 
> He'd be a perfect candidate to accept the ping and never show up. Not cancel, just let him wait.
> 
> For me, this's where Lyft comes in. Turn on Lyft and let your Uber pax wait.


Haha my thoughts exactly!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> You DO know where he lives...
> Cough cough


Someone hack your account, Crackie?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Hoping that's the last time you'll ever accept a ride from him.
> 
> He'd be a perfect candidate to accept the ping and never show up. Not cancel, just let him wait.
> 
> For me, this's where Lyft comes in. Turn on Lyft and let your Uber pax wait.


She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


That is horrible. App shouldn't allow that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is why in general I'm like @@@ pax. After his blow up you should have called Uber immediately and said he grabbed your breast. Then yelled at you when you didn't agree to blow him.
> 
> Plus any pax going into a shoe store is destined to walk in my book.


Exactly. You have to strike first. Go big or go home.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I checked my ratings this morning looking for the guaranteed 1* and to my surprise I had three! I rarely get bad ratings so it's obvious that he was so vindictive that he found two previous rides and 1* me for those too. An occasional bad pax rating rarely upsets me but this is next level vindictive behavior. I just hope he stops at the three 1* and doesn't find more past rides to rate.


Too bad that this happened to you. Some times, it can help to report the abusive passenger to F*ub*a*r* immediately after you end the trip. Your experience is why many drivers simply tell the customer to take everything with him, then end the ride as soon as he is away from the car. These passengers will do anything to hurt a driver or to hustle a free ride and not care how they hurt the driver. People do not like being called on their BS. I will tell my customers straight up that I will not wait on a short round trip because I do not get paid for it. I will tell them on mediocre round trips that I get paid too little to wait and return them. If they offer to tip "[appropriately] in application", I simply decline without comment. If they offer cash, I will go on my experience and decide whether to accept or decline. If I am unsure, it is an automatic decline.

I am aware of cases in both TNC and cab work where the customer offered a large cash tip without the driver's asking for it; the driver took it then the customer lied and complained to Uber/Lyft/The Taxicab Commission that the driver "demanded" the "tip".

GF had something similar happen to her on FeePay. She had developped a rapport with this one buyer. One night, the buyer got drunk. She made GF a ridiculously low offer on a "best offer" auction. Of course, GF immediately declined it. This broad then proceeded to click on a bunch of GF's Buy It Now prices and immediately left negative feedback. Even though this "buyer" never paid for any of the items, FeePay refused to remove ANY of the negatives. GF had to shut down the account. She cleaned out her linked PayUp, Pal account and left FeePay holding the bag for more than a little money in owed fees. FeePay kept contacting her about the fees owed. She told them that she would pay the fees when they removed EVERY negative from her record, even from other buyers. Of course, in a move designed to cut off their nose to spite their face, they would not make at least a counter offer to remove even the negative left by the last bad buyer.



UberchickATL said:


> I contacted uber and got the stupid "we'll do our best not to pair you with him...." and "we are unable to change ratings " responses. Waste of time.


That is the BS that they tell Rohit to send to you. They can change ratings and make sure that you never haul that customer again, at least not on that account. You might still see the customer, if he is riding with another account holder who is paying. I had that happen once. The woman saw me and told the lady with whom she was supposed to ride to cancel as she did not want to ride with me. The lady refused, because she did not want to pay a cancellation fee. This woman reached into her purse, handed the lady five singles and told her now to cancel, She did. I got my cancellation fee. I did not want to haul that broad, anyhow.



MajorBummer said:


> She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


That happens only on Gr*yft*. In fact, on Gr*yft* I will give out what I call "preventive three stars". If you rate a customer three stars or less on Gr*yft*, you never see that customer again (at least not on that account). If I do not like the trip, I give three stars just to make sure that I do not get it, again. It is one reason why I do not get too many jobs from hospitals any more. The hospitals here have dummy accounts. They will put up a name like "Sheila" and a photograph of a woman in scrubs. You go to cover the job. A woman in scrubs comes out of the door, allright, but, with her is the patient that the hospital is dumping on you.

As is typical with third party booked jobs, this dumpee figures that he is getting a free ride which is permission for you to go here, there and everywhere with him. This does not even account for the disturbed people who will not get out when you reach the alleged destination. If I get stuck with one of these jobs, I make sure with the dumpee that he:

A. wants to go in the first place.
B. wants to go the shown destination.
C. understands that I am being paid to take him to the shown destination and the shown destination, *ONLY*. There will be no stops, no detours, no nothing but a trip straight to that destination where he will get out IMMEDIATELY upon arrival.

If I do not like any of the responses that I get, I put the passenger out IMMEDIATELY. These dump jobs get an automatic one star, so I do not get these dummy accounts any more. It took a while to one star all of them at the various hospitals, but, I did it. Every once in a while, one does pop up that slipped through the cracks.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


Thought that was only Lyft? If not, good news.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ratings on Uber and Lyft are utter garbage. Your pay is not affected by your driver rating, so do what I do: Keep your rating high enough (it's pretty easy to maintain a 4.95 where I drive) so that when you get an a-hole like that guy, you can easily absorb the hit.

And, when you get an a-hole, DON'T be nice to them. You have the 1* to burn, so earn it like a champ!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Be glad he did not make a False Complaint and DEACTIVATE YOU !

UBER IS NO FUTURE !


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I believe you are being the vindictive and presumptive one here. Do you have any evidence that those other one stars came from him?

Next time just have a few drinks and rip a bong before you start driving; I guarantee you won't give two shits about ratings and will probably provide better service and conversation than the sober version of yourself.

I mean my rating is a 4.96 and I have so many badges for good driver and great conversation; it also makes for some funny late night bar pick ups.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


YOU CAN MAKE NAPALM AT HOME !


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU CAN MAKE NAPALM AT HOME !


Does that land you a class a felony nowadays? I already have enough of those.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Unfortunately I believe you are being the vindictive and presumptive one here. Do you have any evidence that those other one stars came from him?
> 
> Next time just have a few drinks and rip a bong before you start driving; I guarantee you won't give two shits about ratings and will probably provide better service and conversation than the sober version of yourself.
> 
> I mean my rating is a 4.96 and I have so many badges for good driver and great conversation; it also makes for some funny late night bar pick ups.


Your advice would also bring a nice little DUI charge.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Your advice would also bring a nice little DUI charge.


Well then she probably shouldn't get caught should she? Thanks mr.obvious

That's what mouth wash and discretion is for. If you aren't drunk you won't act drunk or drive like you're drunk giving the cop a reason to pull you over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Does that land you a class a felony nowadays? I already have enough of those.


ONLY IF YOU GET CAUGHT.

CLEANING FLUIDS.

I WAS MAKING CLEANING FLUIDS !

TO WIPE AWAY AN UNSIGHTLY PAX !


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> ONLY IF YOU GET CAUGHT.
> 
> CLEANING FLUIDS.
> 
> ...


Ohhh 
You mean my chemical supply for my paint repair business?

No officer, that acetone is not for making napalm I promise. And that styrofoam? I sell lots of fragile items on eBay!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Ohhh
> You mean my chemical supply for my paint repair business?
> 
> No officer, that acetone is not for making napalm I promise. And that styrofoam? I sell lots of fragile items on eBay!


ACETONE WILL GET YOU ON THE GOVT. LIST FOR. COCAINE REFINING !

TRY 55 BBL drums of M.E.K.
Methyl Ethyl Keytone.

A lot of actors and sports stars from the 80,s coming down with Parkinsons & nervous disorders from Govt. Intervention regarding the MUCH CLEANER & PURER CUT AGENT OF ACETONE.

now, they dont even spray the fields with Paraquat.
The bullet proof radial engine crop dusters were sold at auction last year.$500,000 .00 starting bid.

The U.S. GOVT. crippled thousands.
As intervention.

Napalm should only cost $3.00 a gallon to make.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I mean my rating is a 4.96


Why so low? Do you have an idea where you might be going wrong? Read around the forum a little; you should pick up some tips from more advanced drivers and improve.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Well then she probably shouldn't get caught should she? Thanks mr.obvious
> 
> That's what mouth wash and discretion is for. If you aren't drunk you won't act drunk or drive like you're drunk giving the cop a reason to pull you over.


The law says don't drink and drive. Period. Same with drugs.

Am with the police &#128660; all the way. Your advice is immature. Lower class and uneducated.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Does that land you a class a felony nowadays? I already have enough of those.


Based on your statements, would believe it. Congrats! You've destroyed your credibility.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> The law says don't drink and drive. Period. Same with drugs.
> 
> Am with the police &#128660; all the way. Your advice is immature. Lower class and uneducated.


I hope you're ready for school because your ride just showed up 









For the haters &#128077;&#128514;&#129315;&#128557;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Does that land you a class a felony nowadays? I already have enough of those.


Eh- but it is so satisfying.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I hope you're ready for school because your ride just showed up
> View attachment 407153


Ghetto humor. Uneducated and extremely lower class.

Would be embarrassed to post trash such as this. Surprised you passed the background check.

You've reinforced why I support full fingerprint, stringent background checks, on all drivers, on a consistent basis.

Uber needs to weed out more undesirables.



Mtbsrfun said:


> I hope you're ready for school because your ride just showed up
> View attachment 407153
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Show it to the Judge.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> ACETONE WILL GET YOU ON THE GOVT. LIST FOR. COCAINE REFINING !
> 
> TRY 55 BBL drums of M.E.K.
> Methyl Ethyl Keytone.
> ...


So what you're saying is Michael j fox has something mimicking Parkinson's disease caused by years of cocaine use? First him and now Ozzy; it's gotta be all the good 80s blow.



MiamiKid said:


> Ghetto humor. Uneducated and extremely lower class.
> 
> Would be embarrassed to post trash such as this. Surprised you passed the background check.
> 
> ...


Jokes actually on you because you believe everything I said on the internet. Some people get it and some people don't, apologies for offending your small brain.
&#128077;&#128557;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> The law says don't drink and drive. Period. Same with drugs.
> 
> Am with the police &#128660; all the way. Your advice is immature. Lower class and uneducated.
> 
> ...


Do you realize there are thousands of U/L drivers that drink and drive, stoned on weed and prescription medication, go to any airport lot and you'll see for yourself.
Anyone driving impaired should suffer the consequences, if you're driving passengers you should lose your license for at least 10 years. There are no excuses to drive impaired.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

I feel this needs reiterating


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Your advice would also bring a nice little DUI charge.


It would. If nothing else, those things cost a pile of money.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Well then she probably shouldn't get caught should she?


You can get away with it time and time again, but, eventually something goes wrong and you get popped.



Mtbsrfun said:


> That's what mouth wash*......................*is for.


Almost all mouthwash contains alcohol. This means that it will give a higher breathalyser reading; _no bueno/pas tiguidou_.



Mtbsrfun said:


> If you aren't drunk you won't act drunk or drive like you're drunk giving the cop a reason to pull you over.


_Y'ain't necessarily gotta' be drunk for no po-po to pull yer ass over_. You could have a licence plate light burned out that you did not notice. You could slip a yellow light at the wrong time. You could do a California stop at the wrong time. You could run across a po-po with a bug up his [donkey] or one who is running out of time to make his quota. You could forget to signal a lane change.



tohunt4me said:


> ACETONE WILL GET YOU ON THE GOVT. LIST FOR. COCAINE REFINING !


You can buy acetone at CVS. It is used in nail polish remover and to undo super glue. You can buy it at hobby stores, as well. Bestine is a bit more difficult. Glick's sells it, but not on line (at least not the last time that I checked. It can not be shipped, anyhow). You need Bestine to soak anything that you make with a 3-D printer to get rid of the mold wax.



MiamiKid said:


> The law says don't drink and drive. Period. Same with drugs.
> Am with the police &#128660; all the way.


......as am I. I tell people here that they can say what they will about the Metropolitan Police Department, but, one thing that they can not say is that MPD does not arrest drunk drivers. Drink and drive in the Capital of Your Nation and you WILL get popped, eventually. The U.S. Attorney's office WILL prosecute, as well.



MiamiKid said:


> Your advice is immature. Lower class and uneducated.


If nothing else, _it jes' ain't none too smart._


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It would. If nothing else, those things cost a pile of money.
> 
> You can get away with it time and time again, but, eventually something goes wrong and you get popped.
> 
> ...


You missed the joke too, at least a few got it.

And the mouthwash is so you have an excuse to avoid a breathalyzer due to a false positive. If you're not drunk all the other tests are easy to pass. No cop will breathalyze you if you aren't drunk and admit to using mouthwash recently. He or she will administer other sobriety tests and let you be on your way.

No cop wants the embarrassment and waste of paperwork a bad arrest brings and they won't chance it unless you seem drunk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> So what you're saying is Michael j fox has something mimicking Parkinson's disease caused by years of cocaine use? First him and now Ozzy; it's gotta be all the good 80s blow.
> 
> 
> Jokes actually on you because you believe everything I said on the internet. Some people get it and some people don't, apologies for offending your small brain.
> &#128077;&#128557;


Richard Pryor.

Michael Fox got messed up Really young.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Ghetto humor. Uneducated and extremely lower class.
> 
> Would be embarrassed to post trash such as this. Surprised you passed the background check.
> 
> ...


Yet you support Trump.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> No cop will breathalyze you if you aren't drunk and admit to using mouthwash recently.


.............perhaps in New Hampshire they will not, but they will here.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yet you support Trump.


I think I need to reinsert the live action video I took of Miami kids on the way to school











Another Uber Driver said:


> .............perhaps in New Hampshire they will not, but they will here.


I think you're missing the not drunk part. Why do you think ever lawyer ever tells you to refuse a breath test? And that's if your wasted. A cop can arrest you for refusal but by agreeing to complete the others they have a choice to make. If you're wasted it's one thing but a drink or two is legal in all states, not New Hampshire.

Cops are people, treat them with respect and honesty and it pays off.

I also think you people acting like NH is uneducated is a little funny considering we have some of the best schools in the country.

We also have extremely serious drug and substance enforcement and one of the highest alcohol consumption per capita rates. It's no joke here but cops are people too and they have a job to do. This isn't guesswork, it's social science and you guys are bad at it.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Thought that was only Lyft? If not, good news.


lyft 3star no rematch, Uber 1 star no rematch


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Richard Pryor.
> 
> Michael Fox got messed up Really young.


RIP


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 407171


Last time I went to sleep at 1131am I was in a dark place


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> So what you're saying is Michael j fox has something mimicking Parkinson's disease caused by years of cocaine use? First him and now Ozzy; it's gotta be all the good 80s blow.
> 
> 
> Jokes actually on you because you believe everything I said on the internet. Some people get it and some people don't, apologies for offending your small brain.
> &#128077;&#128557;


Jokes not on me at all. Assumed you're not stupid enough to be totally serious. I hope.

However, your humor is on the trashy side.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Jokes not on me at all. Assumed you're not stupid enough to be totally serious. I hope.
> 
> However, your humor is on the trashy side.


Have you ever seen a Comedy Central open mic? All humor is on the trashy side, you're lucky I'm not a woman because they it'd be nothing but vagina and fart jokes.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1. Should've 1* and blocked him the first time just for being an @$$hat.

2. Anyhow the only person being vindictive and presumptuous is you the driver.

3. Vindictive for subjecting yourself to sadistic punishment from this paxhole.

4. Presumptuous for lacking the oversight not to do #1 in the first place.

Learn from your mistakes and move on. Hope those didn't hurt your rating though.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Should've 1* and blocked him the first time just for being an @$$hat.


Yeah OP had more than one chance to "deal" with this and was just complacent. This is the correct response.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I think I need to reinsert the live action video I took of Miami kids on the way to school
> View attachment 407169
> 
> 
> ...


In the State of Georgia they have DUI Less Safe. The law simply states you operated a vehicle, less safe, after consuming alcohol.

Does not apply to a road check, or non moving violation w/o an accident. However, it does apply if you're at fault, in an accident, or charged with a moving violation.

And one drink will do it. The standard is .05; but, any amount of alcohol will convict you. Most, states do not have this law. If any do. Georgia does.

Totally understand you're in NH. DUI hits home as people needlessly have died.

All for having a great time. Not while driving.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> In the State of Georgia they have DUI Less Safe. The law simply states you operated a vehicle, less safe, after consuming alcohol.
> 
> Does not apply to a road check, or non moving violation w/o an accident. However, it does apply if you're at fault, in an accident, or charged with a moving violation.
> 
> ...


That's funny because Georgia has so many other larger problems. All in all everybody is dying and I've lost more friends to the military than I have to drinking. Substance abuse is a different animal and I'm not for driving wasted on anything but I was never talking about that; I was talking about the federal mandated dui limit.

If you reread my first post you might sense the sarcasm, it's slowly dried up by now because I'm hungry.

At least dui victims die fast, my friends with shrapnel brain injuries and ptsd live a very slow painful death. This world sucks and she's a huge *****, the sooner people realize this and live life with a little light the better we'll all be.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> You DO know where he lives...
> Cough cough


The flaming bag of shit revenge?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Have you ever seen a Comedy Central open mic? All humor is on the trashy side, you're lucky I'm not a woman because they it'd be nothing but vagina and fart jokes.


Maybe you should audition for Comedy Central! &#128077;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?! you waited 5 mins?!,... that's on you. Don't blame a guy for him being upset because you rushed his shopping.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Are you serious?! you waited 5 mins?!,... that's on you. Don't blame a guy for him being upset because you rushed his shopping.


Uber's suggestion is a three minute wait. I inform passengers of this; but, agree to wait five minutes. With a timer and no personal belongings in the car.

Timer's up, outta here. However, totally refusing all shopping stops now. Including grocery, drug store, banks etc. And racking up the one ☆s like crazy. &#128077;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is why in general I'm like @@@ pax. After his blow up you should have called Uber immediately and said he grabbed your breast. Then yelled at you when you didn't agree to blow him.
> 
> Plus any pax going into a shoe store is destined to walk in my book.


Perfect!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Someone hack your account, Crackie?


I've been hanging with a different crowd MT ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

U/L have given too much power to pax. Uber created some of these entitled pax who berate you or expect you to wait for them to shop, while you’re paid pennies to wait. 

It’s disturbing how they allow these pax to give retaliatory complaints, ratings and false accusations. And pax know they can do this. It sucks he went back and changed his previous ratings. Uber allowing pax to do this is just another way to show drivers we have no rights or recourse. 

Hope you get good, respectful pax today. And least you won’t have to see this pax again.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


I had a pax 1 star me about a month ago. A couple of weeks ago, I got the same pax. It was my turn for retaliation. IDK if I will ever get matched with her again, but I can guarantee that if I do, she won't be getting in my car.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry that happened. That dude can eat a bag of cucumbers.

Im with @New2This on the flaming dogshit revenge&#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Sorry that happened. That dude can eat a bag of cucumbers.
> 
> Im with @New2This on the flaming dogshit revenge&#128514;


Nah cucumbers are yummy. Her pax can have the same as mine... a Grande Mocha Latte with some fresh dog &#128169; mixed in with Ben's giardia. And with a straw that twenty drivers spit on.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

It would have been easier for you to let him enter the store, cancel the ride , give him a one star and leave. Sitting and waiting for a pax while they shop is not a good idea - I do not care how nice they are. 
You know what he looks like -- if Uber pairs you again, I would not pick him up. Nothing you can do about the one stars. He won this battle, unfortunately. It is very unusual for a driver to get the same pax multiple time in a city the size of Atlanta.
You know where he lives. Make a note of his address, so you do not waste time accepting his ride request.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Ghetto humor. Uneducated and extremely lower class.
> 
> Would be embarrassed to post trash such as this. Surprised you passed the background check.
> 
> ...


I've been reading your stuff for a long time, do you ever get invited to parties?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Being that he came out of a shoe store. When he started yelling I would have started singing to him these boots are made for walking and that’s what I’ll do these boots are gonna walk all over you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> I had a pax 1 star me about a month ago. A couple of weeks ago, I got the same pax. It was my turn for retaliation. IDK if I will ever get matched with her again, but I can guarantee that if I do, she won't be getting in my car.


Soon as I recognize a


Ubertool said:


> I've been reading your stuff for a long time, do you ever get invited to parties?


With the "movers and shakers" crowd. Elites only. ⛳&#127864;&#127958;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Uber is scum for having a ratings system that's so unjust that shitheads like your pax are able to retroactively give bad ratings for previous trips.

I'm pretty sure Lyft pax have a 24 hour time limit to rate their drivers.

Uber's ratings system is designed to be a weapon of intimidation against the drivers.



rkozy said:


> Ratings on Uber and Lyft are utter garbage. Your pay is not affected by your driver rating, so do what I do: Keep your rating high enough (it's pretty easy to maintain a 4.95 where I drive) so that when you get an a-hole like that guy, you can easily absorb the hit.
> 
> And, when you get an a-hole, DON'T be nice to them. You have the 1* to burn, so earn it like a champ!


Remember that along with giving bad ratings pax can report drivers to Uber and make false accusations.



Uber Crack said:


> Uber support needs to remove the revenge 1*s!


Good luck with that.

Uber's unjust ratings system works the way it was designed to.

They use it as a weapon of intimidation to coerce drivers into doing things that go against their own best interests, such as being paid pennies to wait for pax to shop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


So this is what I tell people IF I figure waiting 3 minutes is worth not getting a 1 star. (Also depends on where they're going. If it's 45 minutes each way or the return is to a better area I'm heading to anyway I will wait. If it's back to the crap area I picked them up from and I don't want to go there I may just tell them straight out I can't wait.): "I can wait for you but because Uber wants to limit waiting to three minutes or less, if it gets busy and they need me they may automatically end the trip. I won't be able to control that but hopefully they won't need me and I'll still be out here."

Leave at 3 minutes if I decide I want to...and if they ping me ignore it. Most pax don't have a clue how anything works and will accept this at face value. If the don't I tell them usually you don't get pulled for another call, so it may not have happened to them in the past, but since it's a possibility...



Mtbsrfun said:


> I hope you're ready for school because your ride just showed up
> View attachment 407153
> 
> 
> ...


Geez. Like we don't all have these. Taking the time to post this just makes you look pathetic.

The only reward that matters is $.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

But wait... my pre emotive 1 stars are wrong


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Same here, it's part of the mind control module programmed into the algorithm. You'll always see low ratings in real time. High ratings remain stuck or get docked for several days. By you never being at a perfect rating, you're pushed to work harder. Don't sweat it, riders can change ratings but drivers can't. Do Lyft!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Pax gonna be pax , hell I got 2-1 stars yesterday and at least 1 per week . Doesn’t matter to me , they cycle through in a month anyways


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Never tell a pax about how many minutes you could wait. Just wait as long as you want. After you decided you should leave, finish the ride and 1 star them. ( they would rate you 1 star for your leave too. So what the hell. 
Unlike drivers, pax don't have too many rides, so your downrated 1 star would hurt them pretty bad. There will be less driver willing to pick them up. Let them wait more time on next rides standing in cold weather.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I know I'm late to the thread. But I find it very difficult to believe that a pax could or would go back through the app weeks, months or years to find rides from a particular driver to change the ratings. I've taken about a dozen rides as a rider over the past four years. I don't know how I could possibly go back and pick out rides given by any specific driver.

That said, if you don't plan to wait for a rider, don't say anything. Just end the trip and leave once they're out of the car. They'll either 1-star you or not, but at least there's no uncomfortable interaction.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It is weird, the past couple of weeks my rating has flipped from 4.96-4.97. I've been watching them and it appears that somebody keeps changing a 4 to a 1, then back again. Don't much care, but I think it is interesting to watch them change like this. Without relevant constructive feedback, there is nothing I can do but watch :cools:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


Not true.

It just means that for six months they will TRY not to pair you with the passenger.

In two years I have 1 starred 7 passengers.

I have been rematched with two of them.



welikecamping said:


> It is weird, the past couple of weeks my rating has flipped from 4.96-4.97. I've been watching them and it appears that somebody keeps changing a 4 to a 1, then back again. Don't much care, but I think it is interesting to watch them change like this. Without relevant constructive feedback, there is nothing I can do but watch :cools:


I have been off Goober for 5 months now. I had three 1 stars when I was put on Hiatus. I now have seven! In December I had five.

WTF???


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Pax gonna be pax , hell I got 2-1 stars yesterday and at least 1 per week . Doesn't matter to me , they cycle through in a month anyways


are you trying to say you do 500 rides a month and they all get rated?
Thats the only way you get rid of a 1 star.getting rated 500 times after you get a 1 star. you are full of it.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Nope , I was trying to say ratings don’t matter. 
Normally I would have said something about your mother in response to your put down, looks like I’m growing up and not feeding into yourchoice of words. Enjoy your night


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


The problem is riders DO NOT know what they are paying for. Uber service is actually a taxi service.

It is transportation. Only a company with poor quality management and employees would allow a customer to relate one trip experience to a past trip experience (which may have happened sometime ago).

Re-rating of trips (by drivers or riders) should have never be allowed. And riders should also have never be allowed to work out what rating a driver left for trips they took.

The Uber rider app keeps a log of all trips with so much drivers' information available to them.

Uber Lyft ? Transport service (point to point transportation) ?

Also, does this make any sense "Tonight, I will be eating Ubereats" ?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Why isn't Uber letting passengers know wait time is UNDER 3 minutes for every stop? It says that on their site, but who knows if they let the passenger know any other way. Maybe there should be a timer on the app for the passenger to see.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I think you're missing the not drunk part.


Here, you do not necessarily have to appear drunk to have the police give you a breathalyser. They have established probable cause once they figure out something for which to pull you over.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Why do you think ever lawyer ever tells you to refuse a breath test? And that's if your wasted. A cop can arrest you for refusal but by agreeing to complete the others they have a choice to make. If you're wasted it's one thing but a drink or two is legal in all states, not New Hampshire.


I am not disputing anything about those who are pulled over, given a test and are found below the legal limit.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Cops are people, treat them with respect and honesty and it pays off.


You are telling me something that I already know.



Mtbsrfun said:


> I*.........* think


I had a Jesuit Priest who was my Sophomore English teacher tell me that the appropriate interjection to that is "WHO CARES?".

[QUOTE="Mtbsrfun, post: 5809874, member: 177532"*]I* also *think* you people acting like NH is uneducated is a little funny considering we have some of the best schools in the country.[/QUOTE] (emphases added)

The operative words are those emphasised. If you would please demonstrate where I have stated that I have a low opinion of New Hampshire or anyone who lives there.

In fact, I give New Hampshire all honour for refusing to vote in a Nanny-er-UH-*SEAT* Belt Law in the face of Federal arm twisting. The message to the Federals who are trying to twist the collective arm of the states is that the Civil Liberties of the Good Citizens of New Hampshire are not for sale to a bunch of Federal micromanagers. Live Free or Die, Jack!

We also have extremely serious drug and substance enforcement and one of the highest alcohol consumption per capita rates. It's no joke here but cops are people too and they have a job to do. This isn't guesswork, it's social science and you guys are bad at it.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Ratings don't matter but it matters in the mind for sanity reason. Why can't Uber see this?
They need to junk the lowest ratings every 100 runs. Problem solved.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have found that some of the most entitled attitudes comes from the shorter rides. Don't know why that is.

Stories like this reaffirm to me that my pattern of 1 or 3 starring short rides is a good one, so I don't get them again.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


I don't know if other drivers do this but after i accept the ride, i try to make it a practice to check out the riders info. 1-for a ratings check because sometimes i don't see it & 2- to see if there's more than 1 stop. When there's more than one i usually cancel. Specifically for reasons like this. It never ends well & the rider is under the diluted impression that were still making money while we wait, but of course we know it's literally pennies. They don't value your time & think you're their personal lap dog. It's disgusting really. None the less, try to incorporate checking the riders stats into your drives. It will save the headache & the dreaded revenge 1*.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> You DO know where he lives...
> Cough cough


Eggs are cheap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> Eggs are cheap.


............as is TP. TP can be quite effective in a humid climate as the dew can make it difficult to remove.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Pax can change ratings to a driver, i believe for 30 days after the ride is over. Not sure about the timing though. But the driver is demanded to rate at the end of trip with no changes allowed, before their next ride. Its a total set up all in pax favor. Everything is against you!

i hope you now know who never to ever pick up again. Drive by him. Waving your hand next time you get his ping. Screw the cancel fee, its better to just wave and give the finger.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


After reading your post about the 1 star rating I see the same thing happened to me. Didnt know they could or would go back and 1 star you from previous rides. That should not be allowed. &#128557;



MiamiKid said:


> Your advice would also bring a nice little DUI charge.


I believe you hit the bing before you posted. The story was simple and you didnt support the driver? 



Cynergie said:


> 1. Should've 1* and blocked him the first time just for being an @$$hat.
> 
> 2. Anyhow the only person being vindictive and presumptuous is you the driver.
> 
> ...


Out of line. Just wrong. 



Mtbsrfun said:


> Yeah OP had more than one chance to "deal" with this and was just complacent. This is the correct response.


The driver was being professional.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> She wont get him again.a 1 star means you dont get matched again with that rider.


That's what Lyft tells you, but it they're lying to you. Personal experience with some paxholes that I rated "1" and still received requests from them weeks later.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> U/L have given too much power to pax. Uber created some of these entitled pax who berate you or expect you to wait for them to shop, while you're paid pennies to wait.


This is why I ALWAYS cancel at the stop now. I'm not waiting. Even 2 min is too long IMO. Stops are for pickups/dropoffs, I don't even debate this with PAX. I don't care what other drivers supposedly did this for them, it's non-negotiable. Unless the first leg happened to be 15 miles what's the upside? Think the OP indicated Leg one was less than a mile. Was that $3 really worth all this? Sometimes you have to cut your losses to protect your ratings/time. Time is money too, don't let them tie you up. You aren't their personal concierge. But yes, U/L has absolutely created this entitled PAX behavior. Up to drivers to correct this since the "tech companies" won't.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Hooray5Stars said:


> This is why I ALWAYS cancel at the stop now. I'm not waiting. Even 2 min is too long IMO. Stops are for pickups/dropoffs, I don't even debate this with PAX. I don't care what other drivers supposedly did this for them, it's non-negotiable. Unless the first leg happened to be 15 miles what's the upside? Think the OP indicated Leg one was less than a mile. Was that $3 really worth all this? Sometimes you have to cut your losses to protect your ratings/time. Time is money too, don't let them tie you up. You aren't their personal concierge. But yes, U/L has absolutely created this entitled PAX behavior. Up to drivers to correct this since the "tech companies" won't.


you don't even drive.
You can't "cancel" at a stop because the only action a driver can do is "end ride".


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber's suggestion is a three minute wait. I inform passengers of this; but, agree to wait five minutes. With a timer and no personal belongings in the car.
> 
> Timer's up, outta here. However, totally refusing all shopping stops now. Including grocery, drug store, banks etc. And racking up the one ☆s like crazy. &#128077;


I don't wait. If you are not picking something up, then the ride is over, and you order another one when you are finished.
Of course I'm currently sitting on 7 1* rating. I'm proud of each and everyone of those, as they are a reminded that I do this gig on my terms, to the best of my ability.
There is a difference between CUSTOMER SERVICE and DOORMAT.



homelesswarlock said:


> you don't even drive.
> You can't "cancel" at a stop because the only action a driver can do is "end ride".


You can continue the ride, change the address to where you are currently at. And then finish the ride. I do this all the time without difficulty.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I don't wait. If you are not picking something up, then the ride is over, and you order another one when you are finished.
> Of course I'm currently sitting on 7 1* rating. I'm proud of each and everyone of those, as they are a reminded that I do this gig on my terms, to the best of my ability.
> There is a difference between CUSTOMER SERVICE and DOORMAT.
> 
> ...


Have no problem with your strategy at all. Am now flat out refusing most stops, or ending the ride at first stop.

And totally agree with your take on ratings. Will take one ☆s any day over shopping trips. Did not sign up to run errands.
&#128077;


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> you don't even drive.
> You can't "cancel" at a stop because the only action a driver can do is "end ride".


Some of us know what we're doing, other drivers are novice-level ants. Pretty clear which one you are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Some of us know what we're doing, other drivers are novice-level ants. Pretty clear which one you are.


I tried to cancel a trip at a stop too, but all I could figure out how to do was to end the trip. If you'd like to walk us through the process, that'd be great. Might even be an iPhone vs. Android thing....I can't thank pax for tips, for example, but iPhone users can apparently.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hopefully, said vindictive passenger will get this driver now~


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I tried to cancel a trip at a stop too, but all I could figure out how to do was to end the trip. If you'd like to walk us through the process, that'd be great. Might even be an iPhone vs. Android thing....I can't thank pax for tips, for example, but iPhone users can apparently.


Have done it multiple times; however, have just always ended the trip. And just accepted the one ☆ and write up.

Will say, though, that I'm on my last leg w/Uber and not worried about deactivation. Pretty sure it's on the way as I've been put on clear notice.

But for now, still driving for that supplemental money. After 4 1/2 years my money's made; so, am okay with whatever happens.

Stops are the one pet peeve I can't seem to handle. Everything else, no worries.

But, you'll never hear me bash Uber, nor their customers, no matter what the outcome is.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

THANKFULLY, I've never had a POS like that.
But the best advice I saw was from *TheDevilisaParttimer*
to immediately call Support & say he grabbed your breast.
I'm not sure what they'll think about a 65 year old man getting groped but what the heck!?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

DrivingUberPax said:


> I don't know if other drivers do this but after i accept the ride, i try to make it a practice to check out the riders info. 1-for a ratings check because sometimes i don't see it & 2- to see if there's more than 1 stop. When there's more than one i usually cancel. Specifically for reasons like this. It never ends well & the rider is under the diluted impression that were still making money while we wait, but of course we know it's literally pennies. They don't value your time & think you're their personal lap dog. It's disgusting really. None the less, try to incorporate checking the riders stats into your drives. It will save the headache & the dreaded revenge 1*.


I agree with you. I've been telling myself I need make it a habit to check for stops before I start the trip. The only issue is sometimes a trip that has no stops could have stops added after the ride has already started.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Have done it multiple times; however, have just always ended the trip. And just accepted the one ☆ and write up.
> 
> Will say, though, that I'm on my last leg w/Uber and not worried about deactivation. Pretty sure it's on the way as I've been put on clear notice.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I always go through with stops except for extreme cases because I don't want Uber to build a case for deactivating me. But maybe I'll feel differently when my wife gets her promotion and we truly won't "need" Uber income. Which is getting less and less all the time anyway.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> That is horrible. I'm so sorry that happened. Uber support needs to remove the revenge 1*s!


You are talking Uber here. Lyft would not need to tell you to "try not to pair you with that person" as they already have it blocked for future rides and doubt you can go far back to rate a ride a month later. Uber I guess still doesn't care for our safety. I would ask to talk to a supervisor and get them removed after you explain what happened.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OCBob said:


> Uber I guess still doesn't care for our safety.


This conversation has nothing to do with safety.

But no, they dont.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can't thank pax for tips, for example, but iPhone users can apparently.


That feature seems to be geofenced because I can do it when I'm in LA County but I lose the ability when I cross the county line.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I agree with you. I've been telling myself I need make it a habit to check for stops before I start the trip. The only issue is sometimes a trip that has no stops could have stops added after the ride has already started.


Yes, that's true. In those cases, i say that i have my destination filter set to go a certain direction & have prior engagements. They usually accept that. However, this is a case by case situation & at my discretion. If they're a decent human being, understand that my time is also valuable, & ASK if it's ok to add a stop, i will more than likely do it for them. All we want is a bit of human decency. It goes a long way. For the one's that add on a stop mid trip without so much as acknowledging im in the car, I'm absolutely NOT taking them. I'll take the 1*!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I checked my ratings this morning looking for the guaranteed 1* and to my surprise I had three!


Whoa! A three-peat. :thumbdown:


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Does he tip?


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it has already been said (too many responses) but when pax books a stop they are advised to keep it within 2 minutes. After 2 minutes you should have cancelled the ride and moved on.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Do you realize there are thousands of U/L drivers that drink and drive, stoned on weed and prescription medication, go to any airport lot and you'll see for yourself.
> Anyone driving impaired should suffer the consequences, if you're driving passengers you should lose your license for at least 10 years. There are no excuses to drive impaired.


There are thousands of people out there who don't need drugs to act the way they do. They're just naturally stupid.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Bad,real bad.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Same exact thing happen to me. Same rider picked up 3 times over a 3 week time all went fine as far as ride. But i looked later and had 3 under 2 stars . Not one of them were bad rides but they must have been like you again i am in bad mood so here is less than 5 stars. I mean really what other reason would give under 5 stars for a 5 star ride unless you are an ass. Not my fault I pick anyone up and me given you as a rider. This now seems to be a normal thing to many riders today.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


That's frustrating, but once you accept the trip, you have to finish the trip. I was under the impression that you were paid to wait and that you couldn't wait past 3 minutes. Something the pax should have known once he put in a return trip. If he's not out in 3 minutes you end the trip. No one likes being lectured to, so I don't think I would have said anything to him. If he had an issue he'd have to take it up with Uber. As for your ratings, they don't show up within a day. It usually takes days before they show up. I think Uber waits that long hoping you'll forget the rude customers. I have called Uber after realizing which customer made negative comments and I've asked to not be paired with them again.



ohnos said:


> Same exact thing happen to me. Same rider picked up 3 times over a 3 week time all went fine as far as ride. But i looked later and had 3 under 2 stars . Not one of them were bad rides but they must have been like you again i am in bad mood so here is less than 5 stars. I mean really what other reason would give under 5 stars for a 5 star ride unless you are an ass. Not my fault I pick anyone up and me given you as a rider. This now seems to be a normal thing to many riders today.


I had someone like that and (I think) they complained about hard braking (my Achilles heel). I changed when I logged on just to avoid him. They think they are hurting us, when the reality is, we don't want to be paired with them either! Hahaha!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I think that in the case of rides with stops you're better off not to say anything to the rider. Wait as long as you care to, and if they're not back then end the ride and move on.

Because I care more about my Uber rating, I'll wait more on an Uber rider at a stop. I've ended a number of Lyft rides at stops and it's never effected my Lyft rating. I don't know if the rider didn't bother to rate or if Lyft blocks ratings when the driver ends the ride at a stop.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think that in the case of rides with stops you're better off not to say anything to the rider. Wait as long as you care to, and if they're not back then end the ride and move on.
> 
> Because I care more about my Uber rating, I'll wait more on an Uber rider at a stop. I've ended a number of Lyft rides at stops and it's never effected my Lyft rating. I don't know if the rider didn't bother to rate or if Lyft blocks ratings when the driver ends the ride at a stop.


Yep same here. I'm more likely to wait more on Uber than on Lyft.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


You didn't contact Uber. You contacted a call center company on the other side of the world that sells their services to Uber.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I hope you're ready for school because your ride just showed up
> View attachment 407153
> 
> 
> ...


They quit showing mine after the complaints i gave to them, from the How satisfied are you driving for Uber message again. No i cant even see them now. LOL. Also no feedback was able to be given, from my "Priority help line" which is absolutely useless! As they are across the world from me. So they dont want my feedback now. LOL&#129323;


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I havn't read through all this thread but has anyone suggested dog shit in his letterbox yet??


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> I havn't read through all this thread but has anyone suggested dog shit in his letterbox yet??


Paging @yankdog
@New2This


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Paging @yankdog
> @New2This


I contributed already

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-low-for-vindictive-pax.375316/page-3#post-5810100


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

ah yes, great minds think alike..


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


You should have let him change the dest, then soon as he out the car, cslide 'confirm stop' then slide 'finish trip' and complete trip early. Avoid the hassle. The less you talk with the viruses the better.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I am so frustrated about this. I've given several rides to a pax over the last few years. He rarely says more than hi on the rides. I didn't consider him rude, just unfriendly. Until yesterday that is.
> 
> He had a short ride of .09 miles to a downtown shoe store. AFTER I picked him up he added a stop to return back home. It's extremely busy and I told him I would not be able to wait while he shopped. There was no where to park so I would have had to block a lane of traffic to wait. He was visibly upset and promised to be fast. I agreed to wait 5 minutes but no more. To my surprise he came out within 5 minutes, got in the car and didn't say a word. I drive him the 3 minutes home and as soon as I pull up he starts shouting at me and telling me I disrespected him. Said he doesn't like to be rushed while he shops. I stayed calm in an effort to diffuse the situation and he got out of the car. I never said anything rude as that is just not my nature even though he deserved it. I stopped driving for the day because I was a bit shaken up over being verbally assaulted.
> 
> ...


Its really stupid how Uber gives the pax all the power to rate after the ride and then change their rating later on, regardless of how old the trip is. What is the point of this? If a driver has to rate after the trip, so should the pax. Guess, drivers are completely expendable and don't deserve the respect owed to them


----------

